# libnghttp2 conflicts with nghttp2



## jonfr (Jan 21, 2017)

I get this odd package conflict when I was updating my FreeBSD system.


```
===>  Installing for libnghttp2-1.18.0
===>  Checking if libnghttp2 already installed
===>   Registering installation for libnghttp2-1.18.0 as automatic
Installing libnghttp2-1.18.0...
pkg-static: libnghttp2-1.18.0 conflicts with nghttp2-1.17.0 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/include/nghttp2/nghttp2.h
*** Error code 70
```

Any way to solve this? Thanks for the help.


----------



## jonfr (Jan 21, 2017)

I found the information on this problem in /usr/ports/UPDATING


```
20161218:                                                             
  AFFECTS: users of www/nghttp2
  AUTHOR: sunpoet@FreeBSD.org

  nghttp2 has been split into 2 ports: www/libnghttp2 for core library and
  www/nghttp2 for the rest. Please uninstall nghttp2 before you update
  this port.
```


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 21, 2017)

Reason #9734 to always check UPDATING before updating ports.


----------

